# New



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Started a group on Facebook..Ohio river fishing reports...join if u would like..

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

vib-E said:


> Started a group on Facebook..Ohio river fishing reports...join if u would like..
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


It did not come up in my search. How about a link?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/389357734979441?id=389357734979441&ref=content_filter&_rdr

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

vib-E said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/389357734979441?id=389357734979441&ref=content_filter&_rdr
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

No prob...its just getting started.hope to hear some reports soon...

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------

